# Vật liệu nhôm trong gia công cơ khí, các tip khi gia công Nhôm



## maihuong79 (3/10/19)

Gia công cơ khí nhôm là một trong những nhóm thuộc gia công cơ khí kim loại. Bằng việc sử dụng nhiều máy móc hiện đại, thông qua các thao tác cắt, gọt, khoan, mài,…để tạo ra thành phẩm hay thực hiện gia công cơ khí theo yêu cầu của nhiều đối tượng khách hàng khác nhau, tạo ra nhiều thành phẩm đẹp mắt, chính xác, có tính ứng dụng lớn.

Nhôm là một trong những vật liệu gia công phổ biến nhất, vì hầu hết các dạng phôi vật liệu đều có khả năng gia công tuyệt vời. Bởi vì điều này, sự cạnh tranh trong lĩnh vực gia công vật liệu nhôm có thể rất khốc liệt. Hiểu những điều cơ bản đằng sau việc lựa chọn dao cụ cắt gọt, các thông số chạy và kỹ thuật phay tiên tiến cho nhôm có thể giúp các xưởng cơ khí có được lợi thế cạnh tranh.

*1. Tính chất vật liệu*
Nhôm là một vật liệu rất nhẹ, có tính định hình cao, ngoài ra Nhôm có độ bền với thời tiết cao do lớp màng chống oxy hóa nên nhôm không bị oxy hóa trực tiếp. Các bộ phận làm từ vật liệu này có thể được tìm thấy trong gần như mọi ngành công nghiệp. Ngoài ra, Nhôm đã trở thành một lựa chọn phổ biến cho các nguyên mẫu do chi phí thấp và linh hoạt.

*2. Biên dạng của dao cụ*
Một số lớp phủ của dao cụ được phát triển dành cho gia công Nhôm ví dụ như lớp phủ ZrN màu vàng phổ biến (Zirconium Nitride) hoặc lớp phủ ít thông dụng TiB2 nhưng hiệu quả cao khi gia công Nhôm (Titanium Diboride). Một số dao cụ cắt không sử dụng lớp phủ cũng có thể gia công tốt cho vật liệu này. Tuy nhiên, chìa khóa thực sự để gia công đạt hiệu suất cao đối với vật liệu Nhôm là số lưỡi cắt (me cắt) và góc xoắn phù hợp của dao cụ khi gia công

*3. Số lưỡi cắt*
Dao phay nhôm thường được thiết kế 2 hoặc 3 lưỡi cắt. Với số lưỡi cắt lớn hơn, việc di tản chip hay thoát phoi sẽ trở nên khó khăn khi gia công tốc độ cao. Bởi vì khi gia công, phôi nhôm gây bám phoi và các rãnh thoát phoi trở nên nhỏ khi dao phay tăng thêm me cắt khiến việc thoát phoi trở nên kém hơn.

Thông thường, dao phay 2 me lựa chọn đầu tiên khi gia công Nhôm. Tuy nhiên, dao phay 3 me đã được chứng minh gia công tinh tốt hơn, và với các thông số gia công phù hợp, dao 3 me cũng có thể gia công thô tốt. Trong quá trình gia công, độ cứng dao cụ và tốc độ loại bỏ vật liệu mong muốn cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến việc lựa chọn công cụ.







*3. Góc xoắn dao*
Góc xoắn dao được đo bằng góc tạo giữa đường tâm của dao và tiếp tuyến thẳng dọc theo cạnh cắt. Dao phay Nhôm thường có góc xoắn cao hơn so với dao phay các vật liệu khác. Các góc xoắn chuyên dụng cho Nhôm thường là 35°, 40° hoặc 45°. Dao phay đa góc xoắn là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời để giảm bớt chatter khiến bề mặt hoàn thiện tốt hơn và tăng tỷ lệ loại bỏ vật liệu.

Góc xoắn ốc 35° hoặc 40° là một lựa chọn tốt cho các ứng dụng gia công thô và phay rãnh truyền thống. Góc xoắn 45° là lựa chọn ưu tiên để gia công tinh. Và cũng dùng để phay hiệu suất cao bởi góc xoắn cao giúp cắt mạnh hơn và lưỡi cắt tiếp xúc bề mặt phôi nhanh hơn.

*4. Thông số kỹ thuật gia công*
Thiết lập thông số phù hợp cho các ứng dụng gia công nhôm là việc rất quan trọng để tối ưu hóa năng suất và đạt được kết quả tốt. Mặc dù có nhiều yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến việc thiết lập các thông số khi vận hành, tuy nhiên có một số nguyên tắc chung cần tuân thủ khi gia công nhôm. Đối với hợp kim nhôm đúc (ví dụ 308, 356, 380), nên áp dụng bề mặt 500-1000 SFM, với tốc độ quay trục chính RPM thay đổi dựa trên đường kính dao cắt. Tính toán cơ bản để tìm điểm bắt đầu cho RPM sẽ là (3,82 x SFM) / Đường kính.

Trong các hợp kim nhôm (ví dụ 2024, 6061, 7075), nên áp dụng bề mặt 800-1500 SFM, với cùng một phép tính được sử dụng để tìm điểm bắt đầu cho RPM.

*5. Chipbreak của dao cụ*
Một trong những điều quan trọng nhất cần xem xét khi gia công nhôm (và nhiều vật liệu khác) là hiệu quả của việc thoát phoi. Các dao phay 2 me, 2 me chạy ở tốc độ cắt và bước tiến được đề xuất có thể giúp thoát chip tốt. Tuy nhiên, nếu sử dụng dao 3 me có chipbreaker, bạn có thể tăng vận tốc cắt và bước tiến dao để có hiệu suất cao hơn. Thiết kế biên dạng của chipbreaker khiến chip được bẻ nhỏ hơn để thoát phoi tối ưu trong khi vẫn để lại bề mặt bán tinh.







*Hoàng Uyên Technology Solutions Commerce Co., Ltd - Hutscom*

Là công ty chuyên phân phối, mua bán linh kiện, phụ kiện dụng cụ cơ khí chính xác và bán lẻ các sản phẩm *dụng cụ cắt gọt gia công cơ khí* từ các thương hiệu lớn trên thế giới.
Đại lý phân phối chính thức thương hiệu Kyocera, chuyên cung cấp dao cụ cắt gọt kim loại, thiết bị công nghiệp, sản xuất *phụ kiện máy cấp phôi tự động* độc quyền tại thị trường Việt Nam
Với phong cách tư vấn chuyên nghiệp và phục vụ tận tình của nhân viên Hutscom sẽ góp phần quan trọng mang lại sự hài lòng cho Qúy khách hàng.
Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và trải nghiệm công nghệ mới, sản phẩm đa dạng
Website: https://hutscom.vn
Email: sales@hutscom.vn
*Hotline: 0903 867 467*
Địa chỉ: phòng G7, số 06 Phùng Khắc Khoan, phường ĐaKao, Q1, TP.Hồ Chí Minh.


----------

